# Dell Server Upgrades Needed



## Dig (Mar 6, 2003)

I have a Dell T110 II that works find for what it is used. I did price out a new server but the minimum is almost $4K which is way out of my budget.

The server has 2018 R2 on it and 3 320 GB drives in a raid. I need to do two things to make it current for my needs.

1. I need to up grade the drives with larger drives which I already have. I have three 2 TB drives that I can use for the upgrade.

2. I need to upgrade the software to 2012 R2. I have the software.I found a Microsoft tech article that gives directions on how to upgrade the software. Is this as easy as it makes the upgrade sound?

So my question is how difficult is it to upgrade the hard drives? Can I just pull out one drive and insert the new drive and the system will rebuild the new drive? Then take out the next drive and so on until all the drives are rebuilt? 

I had heard that this will work but the system will only rebuild the drive to the same size as the old drive and that I will have to get software to expand the partition to include the rest of the drive. Is this true?

Any help you can provide is greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

What you've heard about replacing the drives one at a time with a larger capacity drive is true. I don't know if the vintage PERC controller you have can do an in place volume expansion. I do know the latest generations can.

Once the volume is expanded, you can then go into disk management to expand out the partition to the available free space.


----------

